# Lexapro and fatigue



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I have been on lexapro for about 3 1/2 years. It seems like since I've been taking it I have felt more fatigue than I ever had. I thought it would eventually go away but it has only gotten worse. I am to the point the I sleep until 11 or 12 and can hardly do anything at all. I sleep 10 or 12 hours a night! If I run errands then I come home and lay down. This is not right. My husband thinks I am crazy.


----------



## twonK (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi Tiss,I was on Lex for a couple of years. I did indeed find myself more lethargic than when not on it. You are not crazy, in all likelihood The worst I've ever had in terms of extreme lethargy was Trimipramine where I was sleeping approx 12-13 hours a night and still falling asleep at work.How about trying a similar med like Celexa or the newer version of Lex (forget it's name, it's supposedly even cleaner) ? Might keep the benefits and relieve the lethargy.Pete


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

What is the newer version of lexapro? I thought it was the newest antidepressant.


----------



## twonK (Oct 30, 2006)

I think I was paraphrasing my old Psychiatrist, she referred to Cymbalta as "new Lexapro" - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DuloxetineShe said her patients on it had found it effective and clean.Pete


----------



## Lindalu (Aug 28, 2002)

Hello Tess,Yes I noticed the same after just two months and a low 10mg I felt the same and stoped taking them. I use to take Effexor ER and I loved that. But coming off of that is no easy thing. I need to go back to the Dr. myself. I jaut don't want to take any more meds. But when I don't the cramps that come with the D makes it so bad I can't hardly walk.







Lindalu


----------



## 14480 (Sep 3, 2006)

The reason why I got off of Lexapro was because of how tired I ALWAYS felt. I have enough problems with chronic fatigue as is, and I just couldn't handle being on Lexapro. It's unfortunate because it really did help my depression at the time, but having energy ended up being more important to me.


----------



## 23037 (Mar 7, 2007)

I take both Lexapro (80mg) and Cymbalta (60mg). I do tend to be tired, but have been since way before I began taking anti-depressants. I take Provigil to help me not be so tired. I noticed when I first began taking Cymbalta, though, that I was having a harder time sleeping until my body adjusted to it. The med that made me the most tired, though, was Trazodone (Desaryl). I was a walking zombie on that...it's VERY sedating! Talmem


----------



## 21185 (Dec 31, 2006)

That's weird that after 3 1/2 years it would all of a sudden make you tired.Have you thought about switching to nights when you take it?


----------



## 14159 (Mar 12, 2007)

Maybe it is time to talk to your doctor about other antidepressant or find the combo of two antidepressants? Prozac (fluoxetine) and Wellbutrin (bupropion) seem to cause fewer sedation than Lexapro.


----------

